# Left to right @ 260, second shot is poop!!!!!!!



## TheRookie (Mar 3, 2007)

I have been hitting a golf ball for about 6 months now, and have been having a good time with it. I played previously for about 4 years, then put it on hiatous. Coming back to it, I still have the fundamentals of the game, but I have this problem of going out to the left off the tee then coming back right into the center. The only downfall It has is when I have trees on the left, as it is going to go into them. WTF can I do to get rid of this and get it good and straight. I hit a Taylormade R7 dual 460 w/ a Stiff fujikura pro shaft. And another thing.............


My follow up shot to a nice center fairway shot(left to right as stated above), will always take a good chunk of grass with it and goes about 70 yards. Third shot , of course, is on the green and now I only have room for a 1 putt for par(on a par 4). Is it just me not making the adjustments on the irons, or am I just not staying focused after a nice drive???????? 


PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!:dunno:


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it sounds like you've got a nice pull slice going for you with the driver. The positive side of the shot is a pull tends to have more distance but it does limit your options. Hitting the fat shots with the full iron swing is a big issue. Without seeing your swing I would encourage you to self diagnosis two swing faults which can lead to these problems. 1) sliding your hips rather than rotating them. Try to think of yourself in a large barrel. You can have some lateral movement but keep it at a minimum. Experiment with a good hip turn and watch lifting the left heel on the backswing Ok a little bit.
2)Keeping a good spine angle throughout the swing. Good athletic stance with an even balance. Maintain that spine angle on your backswing and downswing keeping your shoulders level. Let the body swing the club and the arms follow.

do this practice with shorter iron maybe 8i

good luck


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sunds like a problem I used to have: Are you trying to kill the ball when you drive? If you are, then your robbing yourself of distance, and acccuracy! You need to relax a bit. Roll your shoulders back, like your rocking a baby, and then make the L with your wrists. Theres your backswing. Bum your hips(slightly but quick)to the left, and let your arms fall, and make sure you roll that right over through impact. As far as hitting your irons fat; that is normally caused by dipping the head, or swaying backwards, in your backswing or downswing. Stay level on the backswing, don't shift your weight, let it do it naturally. Something in a Golf Magazine, that I found helpful recently said to look at front half on the ball, when chipping. It promotes good spin angle, and helps you to hit it crisp. I started doing this, and I find myself stopping really fast grrens, give it a try, it works! If you want more feel, try squeezing the club with your right thumb and index finger, right before impact.
You could alos be getting too wristy in your swing. If your chipping from 50 yards out, generally you want to keep your wrists straight. This is what has worked for me, better than anything, but I don't guarantee it to work for you.

Your best bet is to find a decent pro, and get walkedthrough the basics again. Sometimes it helps just to refresh yourself, after stopping playing for a while. Good luck to you!


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I really like your avatar 300yards!!!


----------



## TheRookie (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!!! Yeah, anything under 100 yds I have no prob with. I will definitly try the front half ball trick next time I'm permitted by the watch guard, I mean girlfriend LOL :laugh:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

TheRookie said:


> Thanks guys!!!!! Yeah, anything under 100 yds I have no prob with. I will definitly try the front half ball trick next time I'm permitted by the watch guard, I mean girlfriend LOL :laugh:


HAHA, I know how that feels!:laugh: My girlfriend told me I love my clubs more than her..and I think she's right!:laugh: I'm just kidding, Jess! Do try the front half ball trick, and if your skulling teeshots to, do it off the tee.(I don't really recommend this however..)



cesc said:


> I really like your avatar 300yards!!!


Thanks! I forget where I got it..


----------

